# Heads Up on Coral Clear Out!!!



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got an email from Constantine, he'll be clearing out his existing corals to make room for new stock, after he returns from MACNA in Atlanta. *Sale starts September 12th*. Last time I was at his place, he still had a ton of corals, I can't wait!!! I really have to start thinking about which ones I want, will save my pennies!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL yay! Christmas comes early for tabatha ! lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

is that just for you or all of us ?
I could go big then if he is cheaper lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

For everyone!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Check out this sweet Favia TheDogFather scored today after work!










I picked up a purple octobubble and a blue mystery polyped coral for my BC8, will take photos of those tomorrow once I get them settled.​


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Check out this sweet Favia TheDogFather scored today after work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool Tabatha wow is that ever blue.


----------



## Maple Reef Aquatics (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Our sale has begun!!!

ALL CORALS $35 OR 3 FOR 100!!!

These are full colonies not frags.

To make an appointment, please email me, or call (416) 993-1100.

DELIVERY is available depending on location

Cheers
Constantine


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks constantine .................we are excited and cant wait to get them ...
As with our other orders i know they will be AWESOME !!!!
You are my only for corals


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG the waiting is the KILLER...............................
Nevermind here comes ike 
I wanna hear here come constantine !!!!!!!!!lololol   
1 hour and 15 min to go .....................gonna feel like fore ver


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow wow, can't wait to see what you've got 

Can't wait for you to grow it out and get some frags 

Whats' on order?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hehehe i dont even know whats in the order ................thats the beauty of it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My b'day in a few weeks so this is my gift!!!

14 corals....................When it comes to constantine i rarely pick i let him do it .
I did ask tho for 2 things i can only remember 1 lol 
anemone 
So 12 things is a big mystery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Well?????? What Did You Get???


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> hehehe i dont even know whats in the order ................thats the beauty of it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My b'day in a few weeks so this is my gift!!!
> 
> 14 corals....................When it comes to constantine i rarely pick i let him do it .
> ...


when's your bday? mines coming up too!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK here goes .......................


Crocea clam
Red mushrooms
Emerald green ?(something lol)
Purple green brain (julies fav)
Unbrella leather
Red cynarina
Green star polyps
Trumpet coral
Red hummmm cant read the rest ....favia?
Orange fungia plate
2 zoo's
1 rose bubble tip anemone
1 encrusting green monti.

Constantine shoulda been a doctor lol cant read his printing lol(joke)

MAN I ALWAYS LOVE HIS PICK'S
All are huge and i got lots of his water may even fill the tank lol
Now im not cooking and gonna order hubby around ...........................the best part lol

first week october 

now i remember i asked for anemone and a clam lol


YOUR AWESOME CONSTANTINE ..............................................
If you quit i cant get anymore corals lol


better hurry all b4 i clean him out!!!!! lol oh .........he delivers too!!!!!!!!


The best part i saved almost 200 bux's with his sale


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> OK here goes .......................
> 
> Crocea clam
> Red mushrooms
> ...


nice list  how large is the anemone?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

let me look .............OH boy .........all peices are HUGE .........omg one peice is sooo big OMG where am i gonna put it ...............

Julie loves brains and is so amazed with them ......her advice is all tanks need at least 1 brain or it cant think rolmao .........kids are funny creatures!
and she will be up all night looking for hitchhickers  no school tomorrow !

Hojimoe .........if you have a few extra bux's you should get a few ,his stuff is awesome!!!! and huge well you have seen it in my tank so you know ! lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, if they're too big, I can always come by to get some frags from you...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you ready for them?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG tho you should go to constantine's
Dont miss these prices you be kicking your butt in the future when you buy ...
Im just so happy to have saved almost 200.00 .
And i didnt have to beg hubby ....constantime saved him $$$$$$$$$ with this sale .
Im secretly thinking gee i should get 14 more .......but where would i put them in the toilet???????


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah blossom, I can get some frags from you no problem! lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Are you ready for them?


Test kits are due tomorrow....we'll know then!!



blossom112 said:


> Im secretly thinking gee i should get 14 more .......but where would i put them in the toilet???????


Um....you can fit them in my tank...there's a few good shelves and nooks here and there.


----------

